# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  ارتداء الكعب العالي يمكن ان يؤدي الى الجنون عند الفتاة....

## مهدي شطناوي

*
مرحباااااااااا

هي نصيحة للبنات مهمة كتيير

ارتداء الكعب العالي يمكن ان يؤدي الى الجنون عند الفتاة
استمرارا لتحذير العلماء من مساوئه حذر عالم سويدي من أن ارتداء الأحذية ذات الكعب العالي يمكن أن يؤدي إلى الإصابة بالجنون. بل انه ذهب إلى الربط بين ارتداء الكعب العالي وارتفاع معدلات الإصابة بالشيزوفرينيا (الفصام العقلي) بين النساء. والكعب العالي يصيب المرأة بتوتر شديد في قدمها على نحو يجعلها لا تسير بطريقة صحية. 
وهذا قد يؤدي إلى منع المستقبلات العصبية في عضلات القدم , وأن ارتداء الأحذية ذات الكعب العالي بدأ قبل ألف عام وأدت إلى ظهور أولى حالات الاصابة بالشيزوفرينيا. 





وبدأت آلية تصنيع هذه الأحذية في ولاية ماساشوستس الأميركية وانتشرت إلى انجلترا وألمانيا ثم باقي العالم الغربي. ورافق هذا الانتشار زيادة في معدلات الشيزوفرينيا. 

وأشار فلينز مارك إلى أنه ليس أول عالم يشير إلى العلاقة بين المرض العقلي وارتداء الكعب العالي. طبعا يبقى الموضوع مجرد دراسة وفرضيات..ولكن ربما كان الكعب العالي مرتبطا بالجنون..فلذلك الحذر يا نساء العالم.

طبعا خلص انا فهمت ليش البنات هيك ..... خلص ما رح اعتب على حدا




*

----------


## saousana

انا من وقت مش طويل قرأت دراسة معاكسة لهاي الدراسة 
وبتأكد انه الكعب العالي بزيد من جمال المرأة وبزيد من ثقتها بنفسها 
ومن انوثتها 
وهاد الكلام مش صحيح .. بدليل انا بعرف ناس صارلها اكتر من 20 سنة بتلبس الكعب العالي 
وما صابها جنون ولا شزفرينيا 
يعطيك العافية

----------


## زهره التوليب

> *
> 
> 
> طبعا خلص انا فهمت ليش البنات هيك ..... خلص ما رح اعتب على حدا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


هاد اسمه تخبيص مع احترامي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> هاد اسمه تخبيص مع احترامي


مع شو ؟؟؟ :SnipeR (30): 

هاي الدراسات اذا ما كان معها  روابط ودراسات مطبوعه وتحلليلات بحكي عنها غلط لهيك هات المصدر وخليني ابحبش وراة لشوف شو الصح,,.. :Icon31:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

هجوووووووووووووووووووم

علقت يا مهدي...

سوسن انا موضوعي ما لو علاقه بلجمال والانوثة....

هاد شي مفروغ منو ....

شكرا لمرور الجميع

----------


## زهره التوليب

> هجوووووووووووووووووووم
> 
> علقت يا مهدي...
> 
> سوسن انا موضوعي ما لو علاقه بلجمال والانوثة....
> 
> هاد شي مفروغ منو ....
> 
> شكرا لمرور الجميع


مافي شي مفروغ منه بالحياه...في حقيقه واحده غير قابله للطعن وهي وجود الله سبحانه وتعالي...غير هيك...لأ...مع احترامي طبعا :Smile:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> مافي شي مفروغ منه بالحياه...في حقيقه واحده غير قابله للطعن وهي وجود الله سبحانه وتعالي...غير هيك...لأ...مع احترامي طبعا


انا قصدي انو سوسن حكت عن الكعب العالي بيزيد الجمال والانوثة .... وهاد الشي المفروغ منو اكيد بيزيدها جمال.....

مش موضوعي ... لان موضوعي قابل لانو يكون صح وممكن كذب

....

نورتي زهرة

----------


## saousana

> انا قصدي انو سوسن حكت عن الكعب العالي بيزيد الجمال والانوثة .... وهاد الشي المفروغ منو اكيد بيزيدها جمال.....
> 
> مش موضوعي ... لان موضوعي قابل لانو يكون صح وممكن كذب
> 
> ....
> 
> نورتي زهرة


الموضوع  او الدراسة اللي قرأتها كان فيها دحص لهاي الاقوال 
وبتحكي انه فيها فايدة بشكل غير مباشرة على حالة المرأة النفسية المترافقة مع الثقة بالنفس 
يعني الكلام كان في ما يعاكس هاي الحقائق 
بس ممكن تكون وجهة نظر

----------


## حلم حياتي

> هجوووووووووووووووووووم
> 
> علقت يا مهدي...
> 
> سوسن انا موضوعي ما لو علاقه بلجمال والانوثة....
> 
> هاد شي مفروغ منو ....
> 
> شكرا لمرور الجميع


الله يعينك يا مهدي مع مين علقت
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

كثرلنا من هالدراسات الرائعة مهدي

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> الله يعينك يا مهدي مع مين علقت


جد الله يعينو  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> جد الله يعينو


صامدون

بس المشكلة شو عملت انا ....والله ما لي دخل مش انا اللي عملت هالدراسة 


والله....

واحمد شاهد... عمرك يا احمد شفتني ماسك ورق وبعمل دراسة

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> صامدون
> 
> بس المشكلة شو عملت انا ....والله ما لي دخل مش انا اللي عملت هالدراسة 
> 
> 
> والله....
> 
> واحمد شاهد... عمرك يا احمد شفتني ماسك ورق وبعمل دراسة


هذا الاشي الوحيد اللي ببصم عليه وانا مغمض :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> انا من وقت مش طويل قرأت دراسة معاكسة لهاي الدراسة 
> وبتأكد انه الكعب العالي بزيد من جمال المرأة وبزيد من ثقتها بنفسها 
> ومن انوثتها 
> وهاد الكلام مش صحيح .. بدليل انا بعرف ناس صارلها اكتر من 20 سنة بتلبس الكعب العالي 
> وما صابها جنون ولا شزفرينيا 
> يعطيك العافية


*انا اسمعت هل المعلومه 
وفي برنامج بس كان عن الكعب العالي مين الي كان بيلبسها وصور الكعب او الشوزات من اول ماانصنع لحتى هلاء 
واثبتوا ان المراءه ان لبست الكعب العالي بيبن كسمها انها اقل من وزنها 

بتبين انوثتها وبتركز اكتير على خطواتها 
وتبين انوثتها 



يسلمو اكتير على المعلومه 
ويعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## eng.samara

كعادة مهدي
"في مواقف محرجة"

----------


## saousana

> كعادة مهدي
> "في مواقف محرجة"


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
عنجد في هاي الشغلة ما دخل مهدي 
الا في جملة وحدة علق فيها

----------


## edow

موضوع حلو

----------


## عُبادة

يا جماعة عمركوا لا تردوا على الدراسات لانها تكون معمولة على شريحة معينة من الناس في بلد معين وبيوخذوا النسبة لكل شغلة وهاي بنقدرنقول انها استحالة تكون صحيحة
واراهن انه فيه دراسةطلعت وما طلع بعديها دراسة معاكسة اذا ما كانت اصلا هي معاكسة لدراسة سابقة إلها

وتقبلوا مروري

----------


## mylife079

شكرا مهدي

----------


## saousana

> يا جماعة عمركوا لا تردوا على الدراسات لانها تكون معمولة على شريحة معينة من الناس في بلد معين وبيوخذوا النسبة لكل شغلة وهاي بنقدرنقول انها استحالة تكون صحيحة
> واراهن انه فيه دراسةطلعت وما طلع بعديها دراسة معاكسة اذا ما كانت اصلا هي معاكسة لدراسة سابقة إلها
> 
> وتقبلوا مروري


بهاي معك حق 
يعني دراسة مش نظرية عامة 
وممكن يكون 90% من الكلام فيها خطأ

----------

